# Best Hunting meme



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## PWood




----------



## Hoytman5

This one always made me laugh!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission




----------



## anagranite




----------



## up520




----------



## MossyHorns




----------



## Hoytman5

If you’re a shed hunter like I am, then you’ll appreciate this one.


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## anagranite




----------



## SleepingInTrees




----------



## R.J.M.




----------



## R.J.M.




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Martin Looker

I don't see any humor in this.


----------



## 6thMichCav

uofmball1 said:


> View attachment 514215


I invented a term for this for my wife: “Selective Male Blindness.” She now flings it at me with enthusiasm, as if she made it up herself.


----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Former grunt said:


> View attachment 522153


This might be my favorite yet one lol


----------



## Former grunt

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> This might be my favorite yet one lol


Me too because ive heard alot from the same couple of guys lol


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

LuckyBucks said:


> View attachment 516307


Oh man I have so been there!


----------



## Former grunt

seen this on another hunting forum


----------



## RMH




----------



## RMH




----------



## RMH




----------



## RMH




----------



## RMH

#6 because it's turkey season.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

RMH said:


> #6 because it's turkey season.


Assuming game listed with cabin is in season I would go 3,4, then 6.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

RMH said:


> #6 because it's turkey season.


#2


----------



## aces-n-eights




----------



## Namrock

May have had this convo with my son & nephew in the past...


----------



## Hoytman5

6Speed said:


> A few years back on the eve of my wife's birthday I was down south visiting family and friends with her. We had big plans for her birthday but the weather had been terrible for fishing and the only clear day was on her birthday. "Baby, I'm going fishing with Cason on Ocean Pond tomorrow. We'll reschedule your birthday fun". Her reply was, "can I made you boys some sandwiches and snacks for the day"?
> 
> That is how things are supposed to be in a marriage.


Don’t know that I’d trust those sandwiches....


----------



## 6Speed

Na, our honeymoon was two weeks of trout fishing in Colorado. I taught her how to tie spawn sacks for salmon two months after we met and she has her own boat. Second one in 15 years too. She's very cool...my family sat her on the swing in the back yard and told her what she was getting into before we married. The only thing that comes up after all these years is that they told her I'm stubborn as a mule. They were right and she knows it and brings it up for laughs.

Rozie rocks!!! We've fished from Alaska to Maine to the Keys to Washington State and many places in between. My first marriage sucked but I did it right the second time. Lesson to the young hunters and fishermen is don't screw this up...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter




----------



## Joe Archer

6Speed said:


> A few years back on the eve of my wife's birthday I was down south visiting family and friends with her. We had big plans for her birthday but the weather had been terrible for fishing and the only clear day was on her birthday. "Baby, I'm going fishing with Cason on Ocean Pond tomorrow. We'll reschedule your birthday fun". Her reply was, "can I made you boys some sandwiches and snacks for the day"?
> 
> That is how things are supposed to be in a marriage.


 Not bad, but perfection would include wife asking; "Would you like to be satisfied before you go, or when you return"?
<----<<<


----------



## 6Speed

Before...


----------



## MichiFishy

6Speed said:


> Before...


What happens if you say "both"?


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## Former grunt

Not sure if this one has been posted


----------



## Former grunt




----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## Liver and Onions

Joe Archer said:


> Not bad, but perfection would include wife asking; "Would you like to be satisfied before you go, or when you return"?
> <----<<<


Both.

L & O


----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Maple_Ridge

LuckyBucks said:


> View attachment 581431


LOL....wow you just made me remember this!!

I got this text from my cousin 5 years ago! He dropped his wallet and a doe came and 'sniffed' it! A doe after a Buck! LOL


----------



## motdean

Martin Looker said:


> Buy a chunk of big bologna, grind it and some dill pickles together and you have the best sandwich filler around.





Forest Meister said:


> You had a lot of that as a kid too? FM


As a kid? 
That is my November 15th lunch every year!


----------



## lil bluegill

...


----------



## sniper

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## trainwreck2

Me to grandma always made the best but my aunt has got the recipe farm close good eats for sure


----------



## fishnpbr




----------



## sparky18181




----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## JS714




----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## jjlrrw




----------



## jjlrrw




----------



## CHASINEYES




----------



## mal




----------



## LuckyBucks




----------



## aces-n-eights




----------



## Gone_Hunting

Lol


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Zig Zag

We all know that one guy.


----------



## waxico

Maple_Ridge said:


> LOL....wow you just made me remember this!!
> 
> I got this text from my cousin 5 years ago! He dropped his wallet and a doe came and 'sniffed' it! A doe after a Buck! LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 581525


Always looking for bucks. Great picture!


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Lever4ever




----------



## Lever4ever




----------



## Lever4ever




----------



## Lever4ever




----------



## Grave-Digga

TheSteelDeal said:


> What the hell?? Musta been some pussywillows poking through the snow.


Careful Honeydo. If this is the case, you will surely be infested soon with kumquat and that's hard to get rid of


----------



## Hoytman5




----------



## Bucman

Honeydo said:


> View attachment 616687


LMAO!!!!
Definitely mature!


----------



## aces-n-eights




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## Zig Zag




----------



## monkman

Countdown time









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## PWood




----------



## Former grunt

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## bigrackmack




----------



## bigrackmack




----------



## bigrackmack




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## bigrackmack




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## monkman

So this is what the ruts all about!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## JasonSlayer




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## bhall

.


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge

Whoops that was a repeat! Sorry!


----------



## 6Speed




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## iceman1964

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 510451


My all time favorite!


----------



## Petoskey




----------



## Wiretime




----------



## Wiretime




----------



## Wiretime




----------



## eyepod




----------



## Petoskey




----------



## >WingIt<

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HUBBHUNTER




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Josh R




----------



## Scottygvsu




----------



## 6Speed




----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## soj7388

hello


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joel/AK




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Scottygvsu




----------



## eyepod




----------



## General Ottsc




----------



## Joel/AK

.


----------



## >WingIt<

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## snortwheeze




----------



## Tilden Hunter

snortwheeze said:


> View attachment 825968


That would be nice if it were true, but we are not. The state of Michigan grants a severe advantage to bow hunters, and this should be reduced.


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## Maple_Ridge

That is Hilarious! Man...really hit home. I grew up in a deer camp every November 15th, with 1 year old bucks hittin pay dirt. It was all about the meat, and who would end up buying breakfast for the guys if you "Shot first" that morning. Donuts in the morning, Chili for lunch. Outhouse was not far away if you could make it! Whole lotta fun with them...Learned alot about marksmanship and the basics. Those days have changed now, still have the camp but it's different. And I am somewhere in the 'Nominal' category, still keeping it fun and entertaining, and still pursuing what I want to tag.


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## jiggin is livin

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 851978


Is that wingin it!?


----------



## mal




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 852620


Annndd…the Roomba can pick up the poo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 855052


Looks more like a hog feeder to me…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## 6thMichCav

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 854761


Okay, since I resemble two of these memes:
My first year bow hunting, I shot over the biggest rack I’d seen in ten years, not once, but twice (my sight pin got bumped);

…I then experienced having that buck shot by my dad on opening day of rifle season…

I shake my head every time I see the rack on his wall!


----------



## Scottygvsu




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Martin Looker

I smoked for years and killed deer every year.


----------



## eyecatcher1

DEDGOOSE said:


> Worst I've seen Rancher grabs handkerchief "Lemme wipe the milk off his lip"
> 
> Inside I was laughing but I felt horrible for the guy...


We always asked if they were in possession of a small game license.


----------



## 6Speed

Martin Looker said:


> I smoked for years and killed deer every year.


Me too. You should post this in that funny Ozone thread. Funny how modern deer hunting got weird...


----------



## RHRoss

I’ve had to spit out a cigarette to shoot on more than one occasion


----------



## Waif

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 860410


Hmm.
Too little cover?
Bare hands?
Your profile exposed?
Too little preferred browse?
Neighbors activities?
No deer traffic in area?
Why was the stand site chosen?


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## cwk33041




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Former grunt




----------



## d_rek

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 861373


This is actually me when i try to grow facial hair.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## RHRoss

Martin Looker said:


> I can tell you that after 50 years it doesn't get any better. 😇


Amen.Or after 35yrs


----------



## triplelunger

I always forget how old most of yous are.


----------



## Honeydo

Bye


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge

We made it to 100k crew!! Had no idea it would go that far!

Just trying to bring a laugh to your day!


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Macs13

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Happy Halloween









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Scottygvsu




----------



## RHRoss

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 863677


Looks like Rinella


----------



## LooksMoosey




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## deagansdad1

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## aces-n-eights

*I was walking down the street when I was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked me for a couple of dollars for dinner.*
I took out my wallet, extracted twenty dollars and asked, "If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?"

"No, I had to stop drinking years ago," the homeless man replied.


"Will you use it to go fishing instead of buying food?" I asked.


"No, I don't waste time fishing," the homeless man said. "I need to spend all my time trying to stay alive."


"Will you spend this on hunting equipment?" I asked.


"Are you Nuts!" replied the homeless man. "I haven't gone hunting in 20 years!"


"Well," I said, "I'm not going to give you money. Instead, I'm going to take you home for a shower and a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."


The homeless man was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that?


I replied, "Don't worry about that. It's important for her to see what a man looks like after he has given up drinking, fishing and hunting."


----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## Maple_Ridge

🤣🤣🤣

I don't know whether that should be in the Sharted thread or a saddle thread.... LOL


----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge

For tomorrow!!


----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## MossyHorns




----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## MossyHorns




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## Chessieman

As I was having a few cold ones last night a neat idea flashed in my mind.

How about a metal sign that reads;

Ban all Cell Cameras
They work to good!

The signs could be located along with the keep out signs, would that keep trespassers out?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Nitro225Optimax said:


> View attachment 868071
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HitFactor

Chessieman said:


> As I was having a few cold ones last night a neat idea flashed in my mind.
> 
> How about a metal sign that reads;
> 
> Ban all Cell Cameras
> They work to good!
> 
> The signs could be located along with the keep out signs, would that keep trespassers out?


I'm not sure the trespassers would understand the sign.


----------



## Sunshinetim

HitFactor said:


> I'm not sure the trespassers would understand the sign.


I don't even understand the sign


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Chessieman said:


> As I was having a few cold ones last night a neat idea flashed in my mind.
> 
> How about a metal sign that reads;
> 
> Ban all Cell Cameras
> They work to good!
> 
> The signs could be located along with the keep out signs, would that keep trespassers out?


Im all for banning them and crossbows and I use both


----------



## Sunshinetim

DEDGOOSE said:


> Im all for banning them and crossbows and I use both


Ya we should ban all modern hunting equipment and only allow hand made bows and arrow heads made of stone.


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## RHRoss

wpmisport said:


> View attachment 869054


And she can take out her teeth


----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Spike Dog




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## brownty1




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## bowhunter426

@LabtechLewis


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Merry Christmas to the comedy club!

Enjoy this Episode of Red Green- on the proper use for Fruitcake


----------



## Wingshot61




----------



## Martin Looker

I guess red green never tried a fruit cake from the Jam Pot. Just don't eat and drive.


----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## Macs13

Maple_Ridge said:


> Merry Christmas to the comedy club!
> 
> Enjoy this Episode of Red Green- on the proper use for Fruitcake


Just remember, keep your stick on the ice. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

Martin Looker said:


> I guess red green never tried a fruit cake from the Jam Pot. Just don't eat and drive.


The Dude from Red/Green was a fruitcake


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## eye-sore




----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## Maple_Ridge




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## wpmisport




----------



## HuntinMichigan




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## brewster

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 874331
> 
> View attachment 874333
> 
> View attachment 874332




Look at the grip the elk hunter uses to get those arm muscles though. jk


----------



## 3X8




----------

